

Rule #1: Make a Profit - hugs
http://blog.ponoko.com/2010/11/16/ten-rules-for-maker-businesses-by-wireds-chris-anderson-%E2%80%94-rule-1/

======
mmsimanga
Great post, thanks for reminding me to look at the bigger picture and the
sustainability of projects.

